# Holidays are coming



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay! Coca Cola-tide. Deck the halls with ring pulls.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2014)

OOooh my favourite christmas ad of all time :christmas1:


Here in the UK 2 major stores John Lewis and Marks and Spencer  compete every year for the best Christmas advert .

A couple of days ago they released their new ads for this year...

IMO John Lewis has by far the best one again...

Have a look at them both


----------



## oldman (Nov 9, 2014)

Coca Cola bears are pretty cool.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 9, 2014)

HollyDolly it says " this video is not available in your country." I shared the first one with a friend on Facebook who loves penguins.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Just plain me said:


> HollyDolly it says " this video is not available in your country." I shared the first one with a friend on Facebook who loves penguins.



I get that all the time when FB friends in the US post videos.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2014)

yes it does say that a lot on YT vids JPM when sharing from different countries very irritating ...but if it was the M&S one you couldn't see, then you haven't missed much anyway lol..the  John lewis penguin one is soo sweet..


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2014)

All very cute and well done; however, I prefer Pepsi.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 9, 2014)

I prefer gin...does anyone do a commercial that includes gin..I hate coca cola..and pepsi!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 9, 2014)

Even though we don't drink Coke very often (only w/fast food), we LOVE the Coke/Polar Bear Christmas commercials. My wife has her own little Coke/Polar Bear Christmas collection on a shelf. I'm looking in Amazon to buy her a model of 1940 Ford Sedan Delivery Truck (Coke) for Christmas to add to her collection. Sure she love it. Also, LOVE the Christmas Budweiser Clydesdales commercials. 

Yes, we LOVE the holidays!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2014)

Falcon said:


> All very cute and well done; however, I prefer Pepsi.


I agree, I am of the same Generation.


----------



## jujube (Nov 9, 2014)

I had an eight-hour drive yesterday and turned on the car radio to see what was playing.  Believe it or not, there was already a local all-holiday-music station on.  That didn't usually start until after Thanksgiving but now I guess we're celebrating Hallowthanksmas these days.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2014)

jujube said:


> I had an eight-hour drive yesterday and turned on the car radio to see what was playing.  Believe it or not, there was already a local all-holiday-music station on.  That didn't usually start until after Thanksgiving but now I guess we're celebrating Hallowthanksmas these days.



So it probably won't be long before we are watching _Home Alone_  again ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 9, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> So it probably won't be long before we are watching _Home Alone_  again ..



Glad we're not going to be at my sister's house being forced to watch A Christmas Story (1983) again.  A xmas tradition she refuses to break.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 9, 2014)

jujube said:


> I had an eight-hour drive yesterday and turned on the car radio to see what was playing. Believe it or not, there was already a local all-holiday-music station on. That didn't usually start until after Thanksgiving but now I guess we're celebrating Hallowthanksmas these days.





Rediculous isnt it?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 9, 2014)

Santa suit originally Green 

Santas suit was originally green back when he was known as St Nicholas, he then had a totally different meaning to the Santa Clause we know today. 

The truth behind the Santa we see in our times came about in the early 1950's and someone we all know very well helped to create this image. 

Coca Cola had a problem with sales in some European contries at the time due to 2 reasons. 

1. Post war depression 

2. Unknown product hard to introduce due to the depression. 

To make the product saleable world wide they had to come up with a sales pitch to capture this market. One clever sales marketer sent to Europe was studying up on childrens stories whilst there and came across St Nicholas, a man who gave willingly to children so that they may have some joy in their poor lives and decided to spread the sales of cola with a jolly fat man in a red and white suit, which perfectly matched their product colours, and instilled a feeling of joy about a man like St. nicholas who gave presents one day of each year to enrich their lives even just for a while. 

Not knowing this was created just to sell a product the Europeans took to it like a duck to water in the thought that America had stories similar to their own fabled St nicholas. 

You now know the story of both Santa's red suit and Coca Cola's push into the European market in hard times. 

Clever bunnies those guys


----------



## oakapple (Nov 10, 2014)

He's called Father Christmas here, and yes, he was originally in a green suit.
The John Lewis  ad with the little boy and the penguin is great, I love it. The M&S one is ok but last years ad was better.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2014)

My favorite story that always stayed with me growing up and the sentiment that resonated with me about the holiday season was a story about a wife and husband.  As I age, I can't remember the exact name of the story, but it something to do with the wife selling her hair and the husband selling his watch.  To me, the story represented everything that was the holiday season.  I'll see if I can find the title and more details of the story.  I think there were more than one version of it out there, but I first remember it being read in one of my classes when I was a young girl.  Those were the kinds of stories that meant something to me and I took to heart.

PS. I Found the title, it's "The Gift of Magi" By O Henry.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 10, 2014)

Ameriscot I will go to your sisters. I really like "A Christmas Story". LOL!


----------



## Oceana (Nov 10, 2014)

If you use www.hola.org you can watch videos in any country. It's a free VPN (very private network) that lets you watch as a "native" of any country.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a question Oceana, When "Hola says it can read and change the data on any websites you visit" what does that mean. If you don't know maybe someone else can tell me. Have avoided several sites because of this statement.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 11, 2014)

It means, I understand, that it can tell what sites you're watching.. so it can collect data on your surfing habits. But unless you're watching something .. well, really bad - who cares! It can't read anything that's on your computer, or your email or anything personal. I just download it each time I want to use it, then delete it till the next time - only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Tinkle bells, or is it jingle bells, or maybe silver bells, I used to mix them up when my children were children which would bring much hooting and laughter...


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Oceana! Ralphy1 there is a jingle bells and silver bells both.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQYa2epnTdo 
Silver Bells - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtSnoEuKwmo


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 7, 2022)

Incredible to believe December's here again. In 17 days, it'll be Christmas Eve. A local church is offering a "Blue Christmas Service" for people who've suffered a loss this year. I've not the courage to attend, neither does daughter.

However, my question is *DO YOU STILL BELIEVE IN SANTA & THE MAGIC WHICH SURROUNDS THE HOLIDAYS? *

Daughter and I watched the new series "The Santa Clauses" on Disney+ and currently it's the first film of the franchise. 

Yes, daughter and I still believe, so did son and hubby. The spirit of Christmas... Even if family members are missing in bodies they're here with us in spirit in our memories and in our hearts!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi Supernarural, you certainly picked up on an old thread...
When I worked in N.Finland, Mrs.L and I took the 'Santa Claus Express' up to Rovaniemi on the Arctic circle, to visit the 'real' Santa in his post office.  This was in May and it was 32 deg C at the circle!  While Santa sat in his airconditioned office, Mrs L & I were wearing T shirts and shorts.  I've got the photos to prove it!   It's a 365 day a year operation  and you can post a Christmas card any time and it will be delivered with a special stamp at Christmas.  Mrs.L was working in an infant school and we wrote cards for each class.  The children were delighted when they were delivered.

So, do I believe in "SANTA & THE MAGIC WHICH SURROUNDS THE HOLIDAYS"?.   Not in the literal sense, but this time of year has been celebrated for a long time.  The end of the old year and the beginning of the new year at the Winter Solstice.  A time of reflection, hope and celebration.

I greatly dislike the commercialisation of the season  and the materialistic scramble to get the 'must have' item,  but as a Humanist, I still believe there is a basic goodness in people and if we put our minds to it, we can make the world  better.  

But hey, Santa and all that stuff is good fun and if it makes people happy, if only for a while, that's great.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2022)

I used to try to stay awake the whole night looking for Santa.  I once saw him & his reindeer in the Western Sky.  I did, I did I tell you!


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 11, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hi Supernarural, you certainly picked up on an old thread...
> When I worked in N.Finland, Mrs.L and I took the 'Santa Claus Express' up to Rovaniemi on the Arctic circle, to visit the 'real' Santa in his post office.  This was in May and it was 32 deg C at the circle!  While Santa sat in his airconditioned office, Mrs L & I were wearing T shirts and shorts.  I've got the photos to prove it!   It's a 365 day a year operation  and you can post a Christmas card any time and it will be delivered with a special stamp at Christmas.  Mrs.L was working in an infant school and we wrote cards for each class.  The children were delighted when they were delivered.
> 
> So, do I believe in "SANTA & THE MAGIC WHICH SURROUNDS THE HOLIDAYS"?.   Not in the literal sense, but this time of year has been celebrated for a long time.  The end of the old year and the beginning of the new year at the Winter Solstice.  A time of reflection, hope and celebration.
> ...


Yes, I agree... Hubby and I we're planning a trip to Lapland, I believe that's the name of the place, once he reached 65 years old. Now that he's died, I don't know if I'll have the courage to visit just with daughter. Who knows in 3 years lots can happen...

Just as yourself, I dislike the over commercialisation. To me, it's always been spending a magical time at the end of one year and the beginning of the other with family. Would love to attend a Hogmanay in Edinburgh. Yes, that was on the dreams list.

I love the Winter season as a whole and Christmas/NewYear are cherries on top LOL! Thanks for the charming reply. Blessed be!


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oceana said:


> VPN (very private network)


Yes it is....._virtually_.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

Supernatural.  Just do it.  As well as the holidays Mrs.L and I take together, Mrs,L and elder daughter usually have a 'girlie' holiday every year.
They haven't gone to Lapland - they usually head south to pain, Portugal etc...
Note that Lapland is not a country, but the north most region Finland.  It is also Nordic, not Scandinavian.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 12, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Supernatural.  Just do it.  As well as the holidays Mrs.L and I take together, Mrs,L and elder daughter usually have a 'girlie' holiday every year.
> They haven't gone to Lapland - they usually head south to pain, Portugal etc...
> Note that Lapland is not a country, but the north most region Finland.  It is also Nordic, not Scandinavian.


I'd love to, don't get me wrong. Currently, I've not the funds and secondly, I've a kitten who'll just be 5 months old tomorrow, which I can't leave home alone just the now. Thanks for the support, much appreciated.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> OOooh my favourite christmas ad of all time :christmas1:
> 
> 
> Here in the UK 2 major stores John Lewis and Marks and Spencer  compete every year for the best Christmas advert .
> ...


Video unavailable in the U.S.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2022)

Found some good ones from Coca Cola and Budweiser.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

Love the coke ad!!


----------

